# 2005 Gto: The New Goat Gets More Muscle



## bobd1950 (Sep 18, 2004)

2005 PONTIAC GTO: 2005 PONTIAC GTO: THE NEW GOAT GETS MORE MUSCLE 
GTO – the original muscle car – was re-introduced last year and returns with more power and style for 2005. A new LS2 6.0L V-8 engine replaces the LS1 5.7L engine, bringing with it an increase in horsepower and torque. 

The ’05 GTO packs 400 horsepower (295 kw) – up from 350 horses (261 kw) – and 395 lb.-ft. of torque (546 Nm), up from 365 lb.-ft. (495 Nm). Transmission choices are the same as the ’04 model’s: The Hydra-Matic 4L60-E four-speed automatic is standard and the Tremec six-speed manual is optional. GTO’s more powerful engine should lower the 0-60 time to less than 5 seconds. 

Enthusiasts will immediately spot the brawnier ’05 GTO, thanks to new badging and a revised rear fascia that incorporates a new dual-exhaust system – it splits the GTO’s two outlets, routing them to opposite sides of the rear fascia. The exhaust tips are polished for a more refined appearance. 

Also available is a new hood design incorporating a pair of stylish air scoops. The scoops draw fresh air in to the GTO’s engine compartment. 

The badges identifying the ’05 GTO’s bigger V-8 include a “6.0” badge on the trunk lid and revised “GTO” fender badges, which now incorporate “6.0 Litre” designations. The original 1964 GTO also wore “6.0 Litre” fender badges, but at a time when almost every other American manufacturer referenced engine size in cubic inches. 

Along with the GTO’s power increase comes improved braking performance from larger brake rotors, calipers and pads. The calipers are painted red and the front calipers feature the GTO logo. 

Additional changes to the ’05 GTO include two new colors (blue and grey), as well as driver foot rest. A line of regular production accessories (RPAs) based on the 2004 GTO Performance Plus SEMA concept vehicle is scheduled for start-of-production availability. The accessories include a tall rear spoiler, front and rear fascia extensions, rocker molding extensions and grille inserts. As part of GM’s RPA program, the accessories can be ordered and installed on the vehicle prior to delivery. 

Story by Pontiac


----------



## npollack (Aug 20, 2004)

:confused I thought I read about a possible return of a "Judge" model for the "GTO"?


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

dont expect a judge any time soon... GM is having a hard time exprting all the cars over with just one model... dont expect two


----------



## SledgeHammer (Sep 24, 2004)

Maybe I should have waited a couple of more months.  Just picked up my car this week. Got a good deal though.


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

Dont worry, the LS2 Is essntially the same engine as the LS1...

Most parts are interchangable with little or no modification :cheers


----------



## rickglow (Sep 28, 2004)

do you know if you can use the same mods as the corvette?


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

all mods to the engine it self.... yes... intake exhaust(headers) no...

But you could use the same heads, cam, pistons intake manifold, throttle body, and all that stuff


----------



## GlennH (Sep 22, 2004)

There's already a cat-back exhaust available at pfyc.com for the GTO that give you dual tips on each side out the rear. You'd have to have some work done to the rear valance to make it right but it's only $699 and they say it's built by Borla, although they call it the Banshee. That same web site has alot of stuff available for the GTO; K&N air charger, heated seat add-on, etc. I wonder how much of the stuff on the new '05 can be added to an '04? I'm sure the hood would fit and maybe the foot rest...I really want a foot rest.


----------



## bobsor (Oct 1, 2004)

Has anyone looked at ordering high performance Holden Special Vehicles parts? 

http://www.hsv.com.au/cars/vy2/default.htm

shows a huge variety of performance parts, e.g. stainless steel headers, wheels, cross-drilled rotors, six-piston brakes, etc, that are available in Australia. Anyone know of an importer of those parts that also fit our GTO?


----------



## HOT GOAT (Oct 5, 2004)

I talked with my dealer about that and he said that the Judge Name is locked in and can't be used. I don't know if he knows or not but he was supposedly quoting the factory rep.
HOT GOAT


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Wouldn't Pontiac be the one who had the rights to "The Judge" name. I wonder who has it locked up?


----------



## yipching (Oct 5, 2004)

*Resale value*

*GREAT. Does this mean that the resale value of our poor 350HP versions will be even less that I already suspect it will be? *


----------

